# please name these-this opera



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

forget the commercial i can not remember


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.talkclassical.com/51388-verdi-operas-disc-il.html


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The Anvil chorus from _Il trovatore_ by Verdi.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Oops. Sorry Pugg. Didn't see your answer.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

We want something harder!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/51388-verdi-operas-disc-il.html


thank you very much


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Don Fatale said:


> We want something harder!


yes some one posted this on "instagram" take a guess! some have posted answers.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Rather easy still, but I'll let others have a go.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

ldiat said:


> yes some one posted this on "instagram" take a guess! some have posted answers.


The met posted that super easy "Si Mi chiamano Mimi"


----------



## Emperor2052 (Sep 16, 2017)

People of talkclassical.com, I became a member (this is actually my first post) just to pose this one question; does anyone of you recognize which opera song this is? I even sent E-mails to the creators of this cartoon but alas, they never got back to me. Please please please, if anyone of you knows something about this tune, please let me know. MY soul yearns for the complete opera (?) of this. The clip begins at 4:17 at


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Emperor2052 said:


> People of talkclassical.com, I became a member (this is actually my first post) just to pose this one question; does anyone of you recognize which opera song this is? I even sent E-mails to the creators of this cartoon but alas, they never got back to me. Please please please, if anyone of you knows something about this tune, please let me know. MY soul yearns for the complete opera (?) of this. The clip begins at 4:17 at


Not an opera. The text is Latin, "Agnus Dei, qui tollis peccata mundi" (Lamb of God, you who take away the sins of the world), which is liturgical, so probably a catholic mass.


----------



## Emperor2052 (Sep 16, 2017)

I can not express how grateful I am for this information. Thank you so very much, good Sir!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Very familiar. Is that from Verdi's Requiem? (A Requiem is a type of Mass.)


----------



## Emperor2052 (Sep 16, 2017)

I tried to randomly search on Youtube for this (Verdi requiem Agnus dei) but hit nothing that resembles this. But on the other hand, I am not well versed in the fine arts of either Latin or opera.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Anvil Chorus. Il Trovatore by Verdi.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^I see some others beat me to it!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

hpowders said:


> ^^^^I see some others beat me to it!


The new challenge is in post #10.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Very familiar. Is that from Verdi's Requiem? (A Requiem is a type of Mass.)


No, it's not, for sure.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I think it's the Agnus Dei by Bizet. Try this one


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Annied said:


> I think it's the Agnus Dei by Bizet. Try this one


Well done! :clap:


----------



## Emperor2052 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Thank you!*



Annied said:


> I think it's the Agnus Dei by Bizet. Try this one


Thank you so very much for this bit of information, Annied. I will continue on with the hunt of identifying this exact song. Wish me luck. Your information will surely make this a tad easier, I hope.

For the rest of you wondrous people at this forum, if you have more information please do not hesitate to post it. (This regards post #10). Thanks in advance.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

The problem is, itâs obviously speeded up or messed about with in some way. If anyone knows how to slow it down, Shazam might help. í ¾í´


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's my favorite baritone, Leonard Warren, singing the Agnus Dei with its impossibly high tessitura (I have another CD where he sings it up a half-step from this one):






Kind regards,

George


----------

